# The enneagram is a system of different types of Neurosis only



## singinbluebird (Jun 11, 2012)

We humans are neurotic. The enneagram is simply telling us which way our neurosis takes us, it is simply outlining the 9 ways in which we are neurotic. True happiness is us, without our neurosis. 

By saying that I am a 4, I am simply stating my neurotic tendencies, we have all the types in us, but the most prevalent neurosis is the number we relate to the most. Thus, by stating I am a 4w5, I am simply stating I am a neurotic person who identifies with the unhealthy assumptions/ ideas that I am special or unique, I have strong emotional reaction, I crave knowledge and I am a loner. 

These are not really who I am, the 'being' that I am, they are symptoms, neurosis that are distracting me from who I am truly am. If we throw away these assumptions, which are garbage, who am I? 

I think the real question is: How do we overcome our neurosis? How do you move past the enneagram to be healthy? And the answer is that we need to just 'be.'

It is simply 'being'. In the moment, in the now, in the instant, be in touch with our senses right now, and just _'be__'_. 

That is our true nature, but we humans are 90% of time thinking, doing, acting, shifting, and pressured because of our past and future thinking. We are not in the moment, we are betraying every moment of our lives because we are not living it or being in the very moment that we are now. 

I think this is why we envy children, they live in the moment, they are not thinking about yesterday or tomorrow, they are simply enjoying the moment. It is the children we have lost in us. I believe that if we live in the moment, there is no label or box that can ever define who we are. We can just simply 'be' and become our true selves. Happiness, that is.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I disagree and agree. I don't think we should throw away the enneagram but sometimes I do think that (young) children are enlightened in a way because they are not attached to anything. They are just dependent on their parents (survival and I hardly doubt if they understand this concept) Young children also have no memory yet, they are empty. So in order for us to understand this concept we call suffering, we must understand the now and let go of desires and the future (expectations) so the process of memory can come to an end.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

OP: you badly misunderstand the enneagram if you think it has a low side and no high side. The low side is more widely emphasized, and is probably easier to understand. But the high side is really more important towards describing the type.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

aestrivex said:


> OP: you badly misunderstand the enneagram if you think it has a low side and no high side. The low side is more widely emphasized, and is probably easier to understand. But the high side is really more important towards describing the type.


And I'm of the opinion that the high side needs to be emphasized to certain types (say, fours) while certain types need to take a good look at their low side (threes, sevens). I think it's way too easy for fours to wallow in the average to unhealthy perception of themselves vs trying to transcend it while I think threes and sevens tend to focus on how awesome they are and not see their faults. (Note my use of the word 'tend'.)


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think it's a system of neurosis, because I don't think types in the average to healthy ranges have personality disorders or are unable to function. The average levels are adjusted well enough to reality to function. I do think it's a system which identifies & describes the basic human "coping" mechanisms & what falsehoods they tend to be founded on. Each type is a sort of exaggeration of each & as you go down the health ladder, it gets more & more distorted. A healthy type often shows a successful way of coping with reality, because their cloudy lens has been cleaned up. 

Rough example: 6s aren't entirely wrong in seeing threats in life. There are real threats, & it heeds everyone to be cautious or take action to subdue some threats at times, etc. It's a survival strategy of sorts to be aware of threats & not trust _too_ easily, and so healthy 6s are described as being good troubleshooters & generous in supporting others (because they have a balanced awareness of that need in people for support/trust); but when exaggerated you have something of a self-fulfilling prophecy where a person destroys their own mental security, support systems, ability to trust & be trusted, etc. 

All types can create their own nightmare, really, but when healthy they can bring awareness of basic human needs to light & demonstrate healthy "coping" with reality to meet/protect those needs.

So a 4 has an awareness that people need to have a sense of a significant identity, that they have a meaningful place in life & are loved & appreciated for it. A 4 knows the pain of lacking this sense, but when healthy, they may work to cultivate a sense of significance in others, to inspire & contribute meaning to others & the world. Because they are right to a point; who you are & what you stand for, etc, means little when confined to a fantasy ideal. People need to manifest their potential in action. When unhealthy, they get so preoccupied by their own lack in this area that they cease to function properly which perpetuates their false ideas about themselves/the world. 4s are then envious of others who seem to manifest their potential & receive meaningful things for it (ie. love being the "ultimate" thing, usually).


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I completely agree with the OP. Enneagram enthusiasts use the system as an excuse for their neurotic (and often destructive) behavior rather than using it for its intended purpose which has always been to disassociate from our core fixations and find our "true essence". That doesn't mean the enneagram is a bad system, just that we use it the wrong way. According to the Enneagram, our so called "personalities" (unique manifestation of quirks and neuroses) only serve to mask our true essence. Our personalities and enneagram types are kind of like coping mechanisms. It's just more fun to latch on to our types and use them to feel more special, but we're missing the purpose, and we're all guilty of it.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

singinbluebird said:


> I think the real question is: How do we overcome our neurosis? How do you move past the enneagram to be healthy? And the answer is that we need to just 'be.'


The point of integration runs counter to the ego's agenda (two and eight, etcetera). Therefore, the POI is a good place to start.


----------

